# 317-2 trigger



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

After reading all of the horror stories on the forums about the 317 trigger, I ordered a Wolff spring kit at the same time that I ordered my 317. Fully prepared for the "spring and polish" job I took my newly arrived 317-2 out of the box yesterday and fired some rounds to make "snap caps" from the empties. The piece has a very usable trigger pull right out of the box! It was not that strong (12lbs predicted) nor that gritty. I feel that it will smooth out in 1000 rounds (easy with rimfire) and will not need work. Part of this may be the fact that I am used to DAO pull, so my perception of a hard trigger may be different from most. Has anybody else been this lucky with the 317?


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

*dead replies*

0 responses............ they must be sleeping.
would offer an opinion but havent gotten into changing trigger pulls..........


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i like the 317 and it is on my wish list


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*317*

Hey, The trigger on my little 317 isn't that bad. Like you say....a little girtty, but it seems the more I shoot it the smoother it gets. 
You've got the idea using the empty cases as snap caps. At first I would work the heck out of that trigger while watchin TV. As a matter of fact I've used empty cases for that for years with every new gun I have.
It's a great little kit gun and lots of fun. Suggestion.....go get some cci cb's or shorts and *REALLY HAVE FUN*.
Best,
JimK


----------

